# It begins: US Govt Issues $700,000 Fine



## K1 (May 6, 2015)

In continuation to our discussion in this thread here: http://www.anasci.org/vB/general-off-topic-discussion/37768-us-allies-join-anti-dollar-alliance.html 

Here is another example of what the world governments are past tired of and the main reason for the Anti-Dollar Alliance...Our govt is digging us deeper in with it's corruption over the USD dominance, leaving us with little room to move once the doors have been slammed shut on the USD!

*It begins: US government issues $700,000 fine against a digital currency*
by Simon Black on May 5, 2015 

May 5, 2015
Sovereign Valley Farm, Chile

Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later.

Our beloved amigos at the US Financial Crimes Enforcement Network (FinCEN), have just issued the first-ever ‘civil enforcement action’ against a virtual currency.

The offending criminal mastermind in this case? Ripple Labs.

If you’re not familiar, Ripple is a virtual currency platform that was once the darling of Silicon Valley, attracting top VC firms like Google Ventures and Andreessen Horowitz.

Ripple’s technology allows users to conduct financial transactions with one another — sending and receiving payments in cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin, as well as fiat currency.

Imagine Bitcoin meets Paypal… and you have the basic idea.

As part of its technology, the parent company Ripple Labs also created a native virtual currency called ‘XRP’, which is the second largest in the world after Bitcoin when measured by market capitalization.

Because of all of these features, Ripple Labs qualifies as a ‘money service business (MSB)’ according to FinCEN… which makes them subject to all sorts of regulations.

At the top of the list is the Bank Secrecy Act (BSA), which, contrary to its name, requires banks and MSBs to betray their customers’ financial secrets to the US government.

Specifically, the BSA mandates that all banks and MSBs file ‘suspicious activity reports’ if they “know, suspect, or have reason to suspect” that a transaction of $2,000 or more is ‘suspicious’.

And in the age of the USA PATRIOT Act, suspicious transactions are BIG BUSINESS for Uncle Sam.

Last year a record 2.4 MILLION suspicious activity reports were filed. That’s a 40% increase from 2013’s record year of 1.7 million.

As you can imagine, Ripple Labs failed to register with FinCEN as an MSB, nor did it submit suspicious activity reports.

In its complaint, FinCEN describes several of the oooooh-so-nefarious violations.

According to FinCEN, “In January 2014, a Malaysian-based customer sought to purchase XRP from [Ripple Labs], indicating that he wanted to use a personal bank account for a business purpose.”

HOLY JIHAD BATMAN!!!! Someone wanted to use a personal bank account for business purposes?!?! NUKE THE SON OF A BITCH!

I mean, seriously. This is the complete nonsense that keeps financial bureaucrats up at night: some guy in Malaysia wants to buy digital currency with his personal funds.

Whoop-dee-doo.

But what’s really wild is that Ripple actually DENIED the transaction. They just didn’t file the SAR.

So… even though Ripple didn’t actually ENGAGE in said ‘suspicious activity’, failing to file the SAR (with the appropriate TPS report cover sheet) was enough to land them in hot water.

End result — Ripple was dinged with a $700,000 fine.

Now, $700k is a pittance compared to the $9 BILLION that BNP Paribas was slammed with last year for doing business with countries that were former enemies-turned-BFFs of the US government — namely Cuba and Iran.

But it’s still a ridiculous penalty for having done nothing wrong.

Of course, it’s never about right or wrong. It’s about sending a message. And that’s exactly what FinCEN is doing.

By going after Ripple (a major player in the industry), FinCEN is trying to scare all the smaller players into ratting out their customers.

This, after all, is what desperate, bankrupt governments have done for millennia —

Step 1: Track down where everyone’s money is.

Step 2: Take it.

You don’t see rich, stable countries doing this sort of thing. In fact, the exact opposite.

An official from Hong Kong’s Treasury recently stated that: “the Government does not consider it necessary to introduce at the moment new legislation to regulate trading in such virtual commodities or prohibit people from participating in such activities.”

Night and day difference.

We’ll continue to see these steps in the US and in Europe. Tracking down virtual currency transactions. Banning cash. Anything they can do to keep your money trapped in the system where they can keep their eyes on it.

It’s all the more reason to move a portion of your savings out of that system and into somewhere safe.

Our goal is simple: To help you achieve personal liberty and financial prosperity no matter what happens.


----------



## Lon Chaney (May 6, 2015)

Good article showing how we are all being painted into a corner. Thanks for the heads up.

Imagine if you wanted to take out three or four thousand dollars to help your daughter or son for whatever reason. You are now under government scrutiny. Shame we can't push our cars out of the driveway during the dead of night and escape like the Von Trapp family eluded the NAZI takeover of their home country of Austria.


----------



## Lon Chaney (May 6, 2015)

*6 FDA Approved Foods Banned In Other Countries*

» 6 FDA-Approved Foods Banned in Other Countries Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


Did you know that various food ingredients and foods found in the United States are actually banned in other countries? Indeed, some nations have found the following foods so bad for your health that they have made them illegal, yet the US Food and Drug Administration says to eat up!

Here are 6 foods you might want to avoid as other food watchdog agencies had enough sense to ban them:
1. Olean (Olestra) Found in ‘Fat Free’ Foods

Many Americans get suckered into eating olean, also known as olestra, because they purchase fat-free foods hoping to get their junk food fix without the extra calories. The only problem is that olean isn’t processed by the human body, and can lead to diarrhea, while interfering with the absorption of important fat-soluble vitamins such as A,D, E, and K. Go for some baked potato chips if you’re looking for a healthier chip option, and just skip the olean.

2.Farm-Raised Salmon

Australia and New Zealand have banned farm-raised salmon because most of them are bred with lots of antibiotics. If you haven’t heard, antibiotic resistance is on the rise, and it is partly due to toxic chemicals like glyphosate, but especially due to antibiotic overuse in our food.

Farm raised fish are also pumped full of chemicals to make them grow bigger faster, and even to be a more pleasant color to consumers – so when you eat farm raised salmon, you are eating a whole lot more than just fish.


3. Drinks Made with Flame-Retardants
It sounds pretty disgusting, doesn’t it? Europe and Japan have banned drinks that contain brominated vegetable oil (BVO), used in the US in products like Mountain Dew in order to keep the ‘citrus’ flavor evenly distributed throughout the soda.

Originally, chemical companies made BVO as a flame retardant. It can cause reproductive problems, depress the nervous system, interrupt the endocrine system, and create behavioral problems (especially in children). Maybe think about skipping anything containing BVO. Do you really want to drink flame retardant anyhow?


4. 160 Countries Banned Ractopamine Meat

While banned in many nations, the US FDA says this drug is just fine. Ractopamine is a drug used to reduce fat content to create leaner meats in pigs, cattle, and turkeys. The US doesn’t test for this chemical in our meat, even though it causes chromosomal changes, heart disease, hyperactivity and more. You know this stuff is  vile if almost everywhere BUT the US has banned it.

Want to avoid it? Grass-fed beef is naturally lean, and is a much better alternative.


5. Milk and Dairy Containing rGBH

This hormone given to dairy cows to make them produce more milk is so vile that the EU, Canada, Israel, New Zealand, and Australia have all banned it – a total of 27 countries have in fact said that they will not put Monsanto’s genetically engineered hormone in their dairy products.

The synthetic hormone is created using molecules and DNA sequences that are a result of molecular cloning, which has been linked to breast and gastrointestinal cancer.


6. Genetically Modified Organisms

The list of foods that contain GMOs in the US is long, while hundreds of countries have bans on GMOs. The US is one of the only industrialized nations that doesn’t at least label. A minimum of 165 million acres are currently planted with GMOs in the US. In Europe all products containing more than .9 percent GMO are labeled as such – but no such luck in the US!

Thankfully, this is changing. Vermont just won a labeling victory and other states are likely soon to follow.


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 6, 2015)

and there was an attempted jihad in Texas the other day...they didn't get very far but talk about poking a hornets nest..


----------



## Marshall (May 7, 2015)

Maybe the US should just break into 4 independent nations. Still united militarily but operating on their own.


----------



## K1 (May 7, 2015)

Marshall said:


> Maybe the US should just break into 4 independent nations. Still united militarily but operating on their own.



Our govt wants control over everything and everyone...They would never give up anything without a fight, too much ego involved in this country from the highest 1% to the lowest citizens! I will be honest, I am no different in that regard and would be a hypocrite if I said differently

That being said, the fact that they will not ease up on their global control over the monetary condition they are placing us all in is going to come back to hurt the citizens because the higher up will easily be able to move their funds into different areas of the globe while the rest here are stuck footing the bill as always, receiving less while working more! Fining these countries/businesses hundreds of thousands/millions/billions is going to be the downfall of the USD because the rest of the world is fed up with the feds!


----------



## humpthebobcat (May 8, 2015)

so K1 if you were the president of the world...how would you do things?

I don't understand how it will trickle down and I will be stuck paying the bill??


----------



## K1 (May 8, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> so K1 if you were the president of the world...how would you do things?
> 
> I don't understand how it will trickle down and I will be stuck paying the bill??



Do you think the president truly has any say over any decisions made in this country?! They are nothing more then puppets pre-selected by the 1% to hold a position used to quell the sheep! It would be the same as actually thinking that the Democrats or Republicans are actually on separate sides of the aisle one for the poor and one for the rich...Which again would be the same as thinking that everyone's vote actually makes a difference at who holds the presidency?! All bullshit propaganda put into place long ago to divide and conquer...Making sure that everyone chooses a side to actually believe they have made a choice on their own all while being controlled by the same beast.

I am not sure how familiar you are with the global monetary system...But let's just say that all of your income is in USD. The USD is the dominant currency in the world and so your day-to-day goes on as it has your entire life, depending on what is going on globally your food, gas, clothing, etc, etc, etc, rises or lowers, correct?! Everything that goes on around the world from country to country operates on the USD when being dealt with through the World Banking System (example if France buys a group of fighter jets from the UK the transaction is done in USD even though neither are doing business with the US - all can be researched and verified on the net)...This keeps the US in control of every transaction that goes on around the world and if he US does not like whom you are doing business with they can freeze your accounts, can fine you or blacklist your country entirely from the World Banking System (the same as they did the French National Bank for doing business with Cuba, which by the way the US is now in talks with Cuba - do you think the US will give back the $9 billion dollars that they fined the FNB, I highly doubt it).

Now going with the above, once the AIIB goes into effect the USD is going to diminish greatly and quickly...Of course if you are part of the 1% you are going to do as you are already starting to do (diversify your holdings into foreign currency to make sure that all of your holdings are not in USD), why, because once the USD begins to collapse it will not even be close to worth it's value that it currently is! Another example - if I receive a $5000 payment in AUD right now by the time it reaches my account it is only around $3500 in USD. The currency exchange rates are unbelievable! Now once the USD plummets I will have that same $5000 AUD payment sent to me BUT by the time it reaches my account it may be over $6500 USD because the USD is now worth much less! SO who will suffer from the USD diminishing - the regular working class citizen, why, because now they are going to be paying more for everything out there (because almost everything about our country is outsourced) and while the 1% is going to be making a killing in the currency exchanges by moving their holding overseas the regular citizen is not going to have that option at all but at the same time they will not be able to afford anything that they can right now. There are already closed doors talks about how the US will need to default on select debts...If/when that happens where are they going to be pulling more funds from, not the 1%! It's going to be from you and me, from social security (which is past exhausted), from more/higher taxes...Again as I posted in the other thread - Most don't realize that not only is the US in debt for $18.1 trillion (official debt), but also have $42 trillion in unfunded liabilities (that is a TOTAL debt of $60 trillion)! Our country's currency has nothing backing it besides other countries being reliant on it to survive (most every other strong country have their currencies backed by gold), what happens when the AIIB makes the USD no longer needed by the rest of the world?!


----------



## Lon Chaney (May 8, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> so K1 if you were the president of the world...how would you do things?
> 
> I don't understand how it will trickle down and I will be stuck paying the bill??




TRICKLE DOWN IS A MYTH. IT'S NEVER BEEN ADMINISTERED. NOT EVEN BY REAGAN - NEVER TESTED. 


Thomas Sowell - Tax Cuts for 'The Rich' - YouTube


----------



## Lon Chaney (May 8, 2015)

Marshall said:


> Maybe the US should just break into 4 independent nations. Still united militarily but operating on their own.



What do you mean like Alabama, Texas, Montana and Utah ;0


----------

